# Where can I get daughters PPS No.



## SparkRite (16 Jun 2008)

Hi Folks,

I need to replace a lost E111 card for one of my daughters (aged 12). Where can I get her PPS No. I have tried many times, all in vain to contact via phone and eMail my local Department of Social and Family Affairs, and also their main office, but phone rings out and no reply to eMails.

So where would be my best next port of call?

TIA.


----------



## gipimann (16 Jun 2008)

Can you call in person to your local Social Welfare Office?   I understand there is some industrial action in the Dept at the moment, so telephone queries are not being dealt with.


----------



## gabsdot (16 Jun 2008)

The children's allowance section in Letterkenny will have it


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Jun 2008)

Failing all that, her school might have it on record. I know I had to provide it for my daughter in senior school, can't remember if they asked for one in junior school though.


----------



## SparkRite (17 Jun 2008)

Thanks all who replied,

Got it from my pharmacist, she is registered on the drugs payment scheme.


----------

